# Beginner Novice A Obedience Trials



## mlittle815 (Aug 18, 2012)

My 11 month golden (Kirby) and I have been doing intermediate obedience classes once a week since April. I really have had no plan for what I'm doing with him...we've just been going every week because it's fun, a good way to bond with him, and helps with socialization. Recently though, someone in class told me that we should try an obedience trial that is coming up in September. He thinks we are ready for it. I think I may give it a go and see what it is like and where he stands. I have never done this before though so I'm a little nervous. The trial would be Beginner Novice A Obedience. I was wondering if there are standard things that are done in this trial, or do they vary depending on where you go or who the judge is? I'm assuming you can't use food?? What are things I can and can't do in the ring...as far as praising or giving commands?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have any fun matches in your area? That's the best way to test your dog and get over any nerves. 

I wouldn't recommend just jumping into a trial to "test" a dog. 

1. No treats.
2. No extra handling.
3. No talking.
4. No corrections.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

A good way to quickly see what's involved is watching a couple of videos of a Beginner Novice competition. Janice Gunn, a well known trainer, has a good one of her competition with her black lab. There's also one done by the AKC and there are manyothers . Google something like "videos of beginner novice competition". You can also find out exactly what's required and permitted by reading the AKC rules for BN. You can find them on the AKC site under "Events", choose "Obedience" and you should be able to find a link to a pdf with the obedience rules. To enter an obedience trial your dog needs to be registered with the AKC, so you should make sure you have that done. Good luck if you decide to give it a go.

I'd agree that you probably shouldn't enter a trial without at least observing one beforehand. Many trials close their entries a couple weeks before the trial date and/or limit the number of entries. So there may not be time to enter the trial you're thinking of. Perhaps you could go and just observe.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you please elabrorate on the #3 "no talking"...can you talk to your dog inbetween exercises? Especially to get them in place and ready for the next one? 

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OnGoldenPond said:


> Can you please elabrorate on the #3 "no talking"...can you talk to your dog inbetween exercises? Especially to get them in place and ready for the next one?
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely. Until the judge tells you "forward" you are OK.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would definitely recommend reading over the rules if you are considering entering http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

From the Judges Guidelines for Obedience Competitions: "The judging of an exercise normally begins when the judge gives the first order, except for the unusual circumstances as stated in the Obedience Regulations.
Corrections, loud repeated directions, a harsh tone of voice toward the dog to get it into position, and handling the dog at any time in the ring between exercises (other than gently guiding a dog by the collar in the Novice classes) is to be substantially penalized under Miscellaneous Penalties."


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Might I suggest Rally Obedience. In novice you can talk to your dog all you want. There are signs that you have to follow so you may need to learn a few extra moves, but the dog is on leash and you can talk all you want. That would probably be my first move into obedience when the time comes. Tayla is just not a structure girl, but it might be fun.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, I see. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

In your future trials try to choose those that have a judge that's been around awhile as new provisional judges are watching for ever y little mistake because they could be being judged by AKC rep themselves other than that have fun it is a wonderful experience and remember it is a team sport. Go. Do good


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I was exactly where you are 5 years ago. The best decision I ever made before entering Casey in a trial was to volunteer to steward in one. WHAT A LEARNING EXPERIENCE!! Fun matches, practice trials etc are also good... you will need them as much as your dog! Good luck and enjoy...5 years later, I can't imagine my life without trials, matches and training!!


----------

